# Scans of recent prints!!



## Compaq (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is some of what I've been doing in the darkroom, with the new paper and chemicals. I forgot to bring the papers with notes on, so I can't explain in detail what each procedure was. Only basic burn or dodge was used, though, with exposures ranging from 6-12 seconds, I think. I'll see if I can get those notes tomorrow, and update the thread. Anyway, some turned out good. I'll provide the set of prints necessary before I ended up with the satisfactory result of the church (pics 1-4).

1 Test print. Turned out a little weird.



1 Test by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2 



2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3



3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

4 Final. If there is one thing I'd like to be different, it is burning the Jesus painting and get some more contrast in there to really make it pop!!!



4 Ferdig by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

I went for the darker top to try and mask those black curvy parts of a doorway or something. I didn't notice those until I looked at the first prints. They looked odd, and so I reduced their impact by burning in the top of the frame. I also changed the magenta filter from 30 to 40. It added depth to the room, a depth that the others lacked, IMO.

5 The house where my girlfriend rents with some friends. Really nice place, in the middle of a farm.



Garden by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

6 An old tractor the farmers use. Not a modern model, but full of charm!  Dodged some shadows, which also made the volvo sign pop more. My girlfriend wanted the sprocket holes in this, which makes for a neat effect in just for fun images 



Gunder sin gamle, blå traktor by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr







I happy, and can't wait to try my hands at other negs I have stored. So many photos to enlarge, so little time!!! :bah:


----------



## RichardH (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Anders
Looks like you are having fun at this. Keep playing with the contrast and dodging and burning. Looking better.
What paper and chemicals are you using now? I have been playing with the Caffenol development chemistry and it is a fun thing to use.
Coffee, washing soda and Vitamin C powder. It works.

Richard


----------



## Compaq (Nov 13, 2012)

Ilford all the way  MGIV paper in MG developer.

Never tried the coffee thing, but I have read some about it.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking good, i could have a darkroom soon but here's one of mine i printed about 6 months ago


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2012)

Great improvement, Anders!!   Now you are able to look at a whole spread of them and are thinking more about areas of contrast and exposure.   See what a huge difference good paper and chemistry make?       Now that you have decent work prints, you can continue with your exposure notes (include your lens settings) and be able to duplicate your efforts.   It's all about learning control.  

You've come a long way already.   :cheer:


----------

